# "Field Strip Technology"



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

If you're a member of Blue Ridge Knives I suggest you pull up the "field strip technology" page. It should show eleven knife examples. Since the handles are all identical, the blades can all be mixed and matched. For example, I replaced a swoopy CRKT blade with one of a simpler design.

As most of you know, that small lever near the pivot actually allows the knife to be disassembled without tools. I liked a very simple blade design, but it was on an aluminum handle--so I swapped blades to plasticine handles.

Once you have a handle that fits your needs, all the knife blades on the "field strip" page will mate in that handle.


----------

